# Why am I making such a big deal out of this?



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

You own the horse, right? In that case you're allowed to buy whatever equipment you want for him. If he belonged to someone else then obviously you wouldn't have the final say in the matter. A trainer is also perfectly within their rights to refuse training to someone who uses inappropriate equipment on their horse (such as riding in a giant curb bit and jerking the horse around) but that certainly doesn't apply in this situation. 

It sounds to me like it's not that big of a deal at all. She recommended not getting an all elastic breastplate for a particular reason. She didn't say DON'T get it under any circumstances and was specifically referring to the ALL elastic breastplate, so it shouldn't be an issue in the slightest. 

If she does try to make a big deal about it then that's an issue you need to address. My trainer was that way to a certain degree when I was young, and since I didn't know a lot about horses I never questioned her. She would tell me things I "needed" to buy. I "needed" to buy this particular saddle, "needed" the pulling comb with the wooden handle, "needed" to buy a grab strap for my saddle, stuff like that. Turns out a lot of stuff that I "needed" really just were her personal preferences. After I had owned a horse for a few years I got more confident and knowledgeable, so I would take her advice and then get what I thought I needed. She never questioned it.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Forgot to mention in my earlier reply- if your saddle is slipping back significantly with normal riding (no crazy high jumps or steep terrain) I'd look very closely at whether or not your saddle truly fits. A well fitting saddle with a relatively balanced rider under normal riding conditions should remain essentially in the same place from start to finish. IMO most people who NEED a breastplate to keep their saddle near the correct position have an ill fitting saddle, and that is something that needs to be addressed. If your saddle is leaving rubs on the withers it almost certainly doesn't fit, plus I don't see how the saddle slipping BACK (the thing you try to remedy with a breastcollar) would cause the saddle to be on the withers unless you have it really super far forward to start...


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

You worry too much, but I know exactly where you are coming from. As students, we want our instructors to be proud of us at every possible moment - and the fear of disappointment can be very strong.

But the truth of the matter is, trainers know that they can make suggestions but in the end its the decision of the owner that is final. God knows I haven't followed all my trainer's advice, even when I should have. But she has always respected the decisions I've made about *my *horse and that's the way it should be.

I wouldn't worry at all unless your trainer is disrespectful about your choices. But honestly, she/he is unlike to lose any sleep over it and neither should you.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

relax have a beer


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

What's she gonna do, take away your Birthday?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I find this funny because I was the opposite. Owner would ask should I buy this or that? I would ask why. No real answer or " cuz so and so uses one". If you want to waste your money was usually my response.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

First world problems. If you like it great. If it turns out you don't then fine, you learned something.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

The breast plates I wear have stretch but still do the job.:wink:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

natisha,

Sounds like you are talking about brassieres. LOL

The ones with too much stretch do not do the job as far as bouncing goes (oops, I mean riding).


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

> Sounds like you are talking about brassieres. LOL
> 
> The ones with too much stretch do not do the job as far as bouncing goes (oops, I mean riding).


Thats exactly what I thought too... :rofl:


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

anndankev said:


> natisha,
> 
> Sounds like you are talking about brassieres. LOL
> 
> The ones with too much stretch do not do the job as far as bouncing goes (oops, I mean riding).


 I can imagine how stretched elastic could present a problem.


----------

